# HKS Products Price Increase



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Dear GTR Members, 

HKS PRODUCTS PRICE INCREASE NOTIFICATION

This is due to the JPY/GBP exchange taking a hit in recent months and not returning to prior rate anytime soon. 

So if you were thinking, considering, dreaming of buying any HKS parts NOW would be the ideal time to do it. 

All current retail prices stand till the end of the month for all confirmed orders whether the part is supplied before or after the end of the month (i.e. if it goes on back order HKS will honour it at the current price).

Here are some examples of the possible savings…. (Prices exclude VAT)

Exhausts - R35 Legamax Premium TiTip (Flux) = currently £1200 - will be £1550

Intake - R35 RSK Reloaded = currently £575 - will be £725

Suspension - R35 Hipermax MAX4GT = currently £2100 - will be £2700

Turbo - R35 GT800 FTK Kit = currently £5250 - will be £6500

Engine - R35 Oil Pan Upgrade Kit = currently £550.00 - will be £575.00

Gearbox - R35 DCT Cooler Kit = currently £1700 - will be £1800

Send us an email at [email protected] or give us a call on 01945 479125

Thanks


----------

